# Is there any way to disable vsync on intel graphics cards?

## fau

Is there any way to disable vsync on intel graphics cards?

I've tried setting vblank_mode to 0 in .drirc, /etc/drirc and by environment but when i run glxgears a always get:

```
witold@fau /home/witold $ LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxgears

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/i965_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/i965_dri.so

ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.

ATTENTION: default value of option vblank_mode overridden by environment.

ATTENTION: option value of option vblank_mode ignored.

ATTENTION: option value of option vblank_mode ignored.

303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.532 FPS

```

I've spend an hour searching for the answer but had no luck with it.

```
witold@fau /home/witold $ emerge -pv mesa xf86-video-intel xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.9  USE="classic gallium gles llvm nptl -debug -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -mach64 -mga -nouveau -r128 -radeon -savage -sis -tdfx -via -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2.901  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.13.0  USE="dri" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

I use intel i965 classic ogl driver.

----------

## fau

Answering myself I had to set SwapBuffersWait to 0 in my xorg configuration files. Now the following section in .drirc doesn't get ignored.

```
<driconf>

    <device screen="0" driver="dri2">

        <application name="Default">

            <option name="vblank_mode" value="0" />

        </application>

    </device>

</driconf>

```

----------

